

Ask HN: What is your personal computer setup? - fakeer

Mac, Linux, Windows or anything else.<p>Software:<p>The apps you use and(maybe) mention what purpose you use it for and in what way use it.<p>Any scripts(or some OS settings) that you use a lot and in a generic way to make life on your computer(and even outside of it) easier.<p>Or anything else you feel like sharing, sth that helps others.<p>Hardware:<p>What hardware you use other than the laptop, CPU etc. Something like external hard disk or maybe speakers. Components like a time capsule etc.
======
bluepanda_
Config 1 (Windows for gaming and Matlab, linux for hacking):

    
    
        Thinkpad X220, i7, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD + 64GB PCIE SSD
    
        OS: Dual boot Windows 7 + Arch Linux (with awesome wm)
    
        Software: 
    
            Linux: vim, firefox + vimperator, gimp, Thunderbird, latex
    
            Windows: Steam, Matlab
    

Config 2 (iOS dev):

    
    
        Macbook Air, i5, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD
    
        OS: OSX 10.7
    
        Software: Xcode, Chrome, vim, Photoshop, Mail, LibreOffice, latex

------
aespinoza
Hardware: HP Envy 17/Intel i7/16 GB Ram/250 GB SSD & 1 TB

OS: Windows 8/elementaryos Luna

Software: Emacs, Visual Studio 2012, IntelliJ IDEA 12,

MongDB, Postgresql, Chrome, Firefox, IE, Opera and Safari.

Languages used for Development: C#, Java, Javascript, Python, HTML5, C/C++.

------
logn
Macbook Air 11 inch (Mid 2011, refurbished, 4 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD, 1.6 GHz Core
i5), OS X, Aptana Studio 3, Eclipse, Text Wrangler, Vim, Brew, Libre Office,
Firefox, Sophos Anti-Virus, Google Music/Pandora/Spotify, POSIXplorer. Primary
language: JavaScript (SilkJS app server, Riak database)

------
dylangs1030
Hardware:

MacBook Pro, 2011, 4 GB RAM, 250 GB HDD.

Operating System:

Dual Boot Mac OS X Mountain Lion & Ubuntu Linux 12.10

Software (by purpose):

OS X: BBEdit, Emacs, WebStorm, Microsoft Office 2011, Adobe CS6, WriteRoom,
MarsEdit, Chrome, Firefox.

Linux: Emacs, Eclipse, LibreOffice, Gimp, --, Chrome, Firefox.

Languages used for development:

JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Lisp (Clojure, Common Lisp), C++. Meaning to study
Java, not motivated enough to yet.

------
fakeer
MacBook Air, Mid 2012 - base model with 4GB RAM etc.

Mt Lion. Don't feel the need of Linux now.

S/W:

Text - TextEdit, TextWrangler, Mo, Marked, MacVim(I've realized it works
better without all those 'fancy' plug-ins), LyX for LaTex, iAWriter - *I
collecetd/bought a lot more than I intended to use. My suggestion to you is
pick any simple one and stick to it. You'll never need to look at those
religious best text editors lists)

Note taking: Notational Velocity, Evernote

IDE: IntelliJ Idea, xCode(which keeps breaking after I nuke its iOS and Mac
and other libraries/docsets that I don't use)

Version Control: Github and SourceTree

Comm: Adium, Mail, Telephone, Colloquy,

Backup/Sync: CrashPlan, Dropbox, Arq(to Glacier; for everything else Cyberduck
was great)

Share: CloudApp, YoruFukurou(best/lightweight Mac twitter client)

Office: LibreOffice

Browser: Firefox for everything (except Chrome to stream online videos without
Flash)

Video: MPlayerX, VLC(someimtes)

Music: iTunes(I wish it could sync my Andorid, will ditch if I get a real good
alternative that does so)

Other tools: Jumpcut for clipboard, iTerm and Go2Shell for easy terminal
access, Keka for file (de)compression, NetNewsWire for feeds,
Skype(unfortunately), Transission & µTorrent both etc.

